# Помогите выбрать инструмент



## igor-or (13 Май 2012)

Друзья, я прошу вас о помощи в выборе инструмента. Я никогда в жизни не держал в руках аккордеона, баяна или других им родственных инструментов (чего не могу сказать о духовых инструментах и гитарах), но очень хочу научиться играть, и в частности, очень хочется играть что-то из Австрийских мотивов, Тирольских песнопений, Йодль, и т.п. Ещё в качестве примера моих пожеланий хочу показать видео с YouTube (больше всего мне нравится первое). Я не знаю, какой инструмент мне нужен, потому что на видео, которые я смотрел (пример ниже на видео и на картинках) изображено некое подобие гармони (или я неправ?) фирмы lanzinger (у них есть официальный сайт ланзингер), если заинтересует, нагуглите, ибо не хочу, чтобы кто-то подумал, что я тут рекламирую или развожу спам. Но мне очень нравится звук этих инструментов, и мотивы, которые там исполняются. Сами эти инструменты стоят несколько тысяч евро каждый, поэтому я не потяну точно такой. Помогите выбрать - то мне нужно для исполнения такой музыки, близкое к этим инструментам? Аккордеон, баян или гармонь? И как начинающему, можно ли, допустим, просто купить с рук отечественный клавишный аккордеон (они сейчас идут на продажу от тысячи рублей, до 5 тысяч всяко не дорого)? И сложно ли будет переучиться потом на кнопки?

Видео
1. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Y7iZ4iIu_YE#t=45s]
2. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GUhmaTXlUDg#t=32s]
3. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AHq62k2Hv1k#t=125s]

Инструменты


----------



## Boris433 (13 Май 2012)

Добрый день! То, что я вижу на видео - это баяны. Их могут называть кнопочными аккордеонами, но это всё же баяны. И лучше, как мне кажется, освоить Вам баян, а там - выбирайте сами.


----------



## igor-or (13 Май 2012)

Не все знают, а всё же баян - разновидность кнопочного аккордеона) На втором и третьем видео - может быть баян, а на первом видео, как мне показалось, диатонический аккордеон или трёхрядная хромка и только. Поправьте меня, если я ошибаюсь. Почему вы решили, что это именно баян на первом видео.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (14 Май 2012)

Вы правы, это австрийский диатонический аккордеон; то, кто сказал, что это хроматический кнопочный аккордеон ( баян ), вообще не понимает в австрийской музыке. Астрийский диатонический аккордеон ( он же альпина, геликонка, и т. д. ) имеет в правой руке трёхголосный розлив ( мюзет ), а левой сильный бас ( геликон/туба ). Звуки и правой, и левой руки разные на разжим-сжим, отличается немного от строя аналогических диатонических аккордеонов ( т. е. гармошек с разными звуками на разжим сжим ) пропуском шестой ступени мажорного звукоряда в пользу удвоения пятой ступени ( глайхтон ), что удобно для исполнения австийской народной музыки, но неудобно для исполнения иных музыкальных стилей. Может иметь много рядов в правой руке, тональности рядов идут по квартам. Австрийская гармоника популярна также в Чехии, Словении и Баварии. Хорошие инструменты производятся в Италии ( напр. Белтуна ) и Австрии ( напр. Эллерер, Цупан и мн. другие. ) Звук идеальный, но и цены высокие. Более дешёвые варианты ищите у Делиции и Вельтмейстера. Другое же дело, что выпускаюстся кнопочные и клавишные аккордеоны со звуком геликонки, например, тем же Вельтмайстером.


----------



## igor-or (14 Май 2012)

Огромное спасибо за ответы всем, особенно DiegoVaz3! Я получил практически все знания, которые хотел!


----------



## lelikbolik (14 Май 2012)

Я пробовал на этом инструменте играть,очень сложный и непривычный инструмент! Вам лучше изучить стандартную гармонь или баян!

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Звуки и правой, и левой руки разные на разжим-сжим, отличается немного от строя аналогических диатонических аккордеонов ( т. е. гармошек с разными звуками на разжим сжим )


----------



## igor-or (14 Май 2012)

Все начинают с малого где же вы раздобыли подобный инструмент? Заказывали?

Цитата:


> Звуки и правой, и левой руки разные на разжим-сжим, отличается немного от строя аналогических диатонических аккордеонов ( т. е. гармошек с разными звуками на разжим сжим ) пропуском шестой ступени мажорного звукоряда в пользу удвоения пятой ступени ( глайхтон )


Это значит, что шестая ступень на этом инструменте отсутствует в принципе, но пятая играется и на сжим, и на разжим?

[SPOILER="прошу прощения за такое оформление, ещё не разобрался в цитатах[/SPOILER]


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (15 Май 2012)

igor-or писал:


> Это значит, что шестая ступень на этом инструменте отсутствует в принципе, но пятая играется и на сжим, и на разжим?


Так оно и есть.
lelikbolik писал:


> Я пробовал на этом инструменте играть,очень сложный и непривычный инструмент! Вам лучше изучить стандартную гармонь или баян!


Основное, это не купить штирийскую гармонику ( напр. у Вельтмейстера за 1400 евро ), а научиться на ней играть. В России играют на аккордеоне, баяне и хромке. Для них можно найти ноты, пособия, учителя, и т. д. Штирийская гармоника России чужда, и если для неё и есть пособия, то только на немецком ( может, ещё на чешском ). Хотите играть австрийскую музыку - купите себе аккордеон с разливом ( или кн. аккордеон ) и начинайте его осваивать с азов, а если продвинетесь - то дальше посмотрим. ( Ведь вся виртуозность исполнителей, кажущаяся лёгкой, тяжела, и требует много изучения. )
Вообще мне в голову пришла дурная идея. Вельтмайстер начал выпускать хромки, вот и можно заказать у них хромку со звуками штириской гармоники, а самоучители/учителя по гармони у нас есть, а звук тебе будет "родной" австрийский - мюзет-ровлив в правой, геликон-бас в левой.


----------



## igor-or (16 Май 2012)

А что, осилить иностранное пособие вообще не вариант? Кстати, каким образом (вопрос об устройстве и о язычках) достигаются мюзет-розлив и геликон-бас? И что именно у этих инструментов (с видео) стоит на 11-ти басовых кнопках? Какие именно аккорды? или что-то ещё? При какой-либо тональности (любой).


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (16 Май 2012)

igor-or писал:


> А что, осилить иностранное пособие вообще не вариант?


Зависит от Ваших музыкальных познаний, таланта, и желания преуспеть. Если очень захотеть можно всё освоить. Я просто предалгал, как это легче освоить человеку, никогда не державшеmy в руках аккордеон, баян и гармонь.
igor-or писал:


> Кстати, каким образом (вопрос об устройстве и о язычках) достигаются мюзет-розлив и геликон-бас?


Ну, мюзет-розлив - эта тема на форуме была. На каждую кнопку в правой руке звучат три голоса - один правильно настоен, один настроен на несколько центов ниже, а другой на несколько центов выше. Вот вам и сильный розлив. А геликон-бас, это когда басы в левой имеют по два голоса ( в каждую сторону ) на одной голосовой планке - напоминает дизайн цельнопланочных баянов, только у последних все голоса на одной планке, а австрийских - по два. Эффект - мощный бас.
igor-or писал:


> И что именно у этих инструментов (с видео) стоит на 11-ти басовых кнопках? Какие именно аккорды? или что-то ещё?


Вот австрийский сайт для "валенков" ( на английском ):
http://www.volksmusikschule.at/engbasssysteme.htm 
Как раз всё на тему различных систем штирийских аккордеонов.


----------



## igor-or (17 Май 2012)

Спасибо)


----------

